# New Roof Cleaner!



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Was putting the OB away for the winter over the weekend and climbed up on the roof to clean the peanut shells off from the crows and the roof was the grey color of a sidewalk. So I busted out the bucket, hand brush and OxiClean! That stuff is a miracle worker, took 1.5 hours but the roof is as white as the day I towed it home.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Going to make that a Spring project.... Thanks for the OxiClean tip.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

john7349 said:


> Going to make that a Spring project.... Thanks for the OxiClean tip.


Thanks for the tip- I have had good luck with wally world's "Purple Power", but found that while cleaning the roof, it is like an ice rink....


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Going to make that a Spring project.... Thanks for the OxiClean tip.


Thanks for the tip- I have had good luck with wally world's "Purple Power", but found that while cleaning the roof, it is like an ice rink....
[/quote]

Be careful with the Purple Power. I read here last spring about the wonders of this cleaner. So I bought some. I read the label well and was careful not to let it dry on the painted surfaces or the decals. But the decals on my trailer wound up with horrible faded streaks! And I didn't see where it did any better cleaning the roof than the Simple Green I have been using for years (and that cleaner doesn't hurt the finish of paint, decals, etc.)

I'm still trying to figure out what I'm going to do with the rest of the Purple Power. I sure won't use any more on the Outback, or my cars and truck.

Mike


----------

